# Need to repair this van pretty soon I guess



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Got a new tablet with a video camera. https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-upload_owner&v=0EHNouD23TY


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Vid is private.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Oops. Trying to change access settings. On this android I'm not seeing an option to do that in youtube. Grrrr.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

This link should work.https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-upload_owner&v=-eAA2NJCIyA


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

If you don't know how to check a front end, take it to an alignment shop. You are in need of an alignment, probably need a part or two. I'm thinking a tie rod end. Can't say for sure as I'm not there. If you want, place a floor jack under the lower a frame next to the tire but tire can rotate. Jack tire until it's off the ground. Grab tire and see if it moves side to side (place hands 9:00 and 3:00 o’clock on tire) or top and bottom (12:00 and 6:00 on tire.) If it does Look and see what is moving. That will be your worn part. Outer tie rod end will be easy to see. Inner won't. It is in a boot but if you see movement, whoop there it is. Do this on both sides. Hard to check ball joints as you have to take the weight of the vehicle off the ball joints. Jack vehicle up at jack point and have wheel hanging down not jacking up under lower control arm. Get a pry bar and see if you can make ball joint move up and down. You might have to try a few positions to get the right movement. There should be no movement. Grab tire 12:00 and 6:00 and see if it moves. If it does, it needs immediate replacement. After repairs are done, get it aligned and a new tire or two. Also since the alignment is out of specs, you will probably have a 'tire pull' as the belts have slipped and will cause a pull. How to find that out is swap the two front tires and it should pull the other way. The side that it's pulling to is the bad tire. Good Luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

No movement side to side. Pry bar under tire, pry up, tire moves. Bad ball joint plus sway bar link. Got the parts. Saturday I'll be out in the driveway!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Good deal. Also look to see if hub bearing moves. Generaly they make noise when they go bad but sometimes they don't. If this vehicle has a spring on the strut your ok. If the spring is between lower control arm and frame/ upper control arm, make sure lower control arm is supported ie jack stand or floor jack. If not, it could fly out and hurt/kill you. Seen a fella get hurt real bad because of that. If it hasn't got a spring, it's a torsion bar. It needs support also. Remember to get it aligned after repair or you will be buying tires again. Thrust angle should be good enough but have them check the rear just in case. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll post a video(s).


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looks like someone is going to fast around turns.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Never seen wear like that on the outside of a tire.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Severe toe-in does that,...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Severe toe-in does that,...


Yes sir. 

Bad camber angle could too but not nearly as fast as toe in.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bigplanz said:


> Never seen wear like that on the outside of a tire.


 i have. it was caused by aggressive driving.



Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Severe toe-in does that,...





Windows on Wash said:


> Bad camber angle could too but not nearly as fast as toe in.



yes. but both of those would cause other issues to be present on the tire. and i don't see any other issues. 


my money says that the vehicle is being loaned out.


----------



## Eddie13 (Apr 20, 2015)

The ball joint did that to the tire, whatever play is in a ball joint IS play in your alignment (toe/camber). The sway link will make noise but won't affect the alignment.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Eddie13 said:


> The ball joint did that to the tire, whatever play is in a ball joint IS play in your alignment (toe/camber).


NOT true


----------



## Eddie13 (Apr 20, 2015)

http://www.knowyourparts.com/technical-articles/diagnosing-and-replacing-chassis-ride-control-parts/
"Worn ball joints upset the camber alignment making tires wear faster and causing steering pull."

https://www.yourmechanic.com/services/ball-joint-front-replacement
"Cars and trucks will have multiple ball joint assemblies depending on their type of suspension system. Like any other suspension component, ball joints will eventually wear out and become loose. Excessive play in the joint can affect wheel alignment and tire wear."

http://www.directtire.com/auto-repairs/learning-center/mode/detail/knowledgeitemid/1745.aspx
"A ball joints is made to fit tightly into its steel casing; excessive wear will allow for more room for the ball to move in the socket, which can affect wheel alignment, tire wear, and suspension noise."

http://www.wowt.com/autoguy/headlines/Ball_Joints_Essential_To_Keep_You_Rolling__104646074.html
"If you have a worn ball joint, it can actually affect your alignment. The wheel is going to be able to move from side to side when the ball joint is worn out and that will cause your vehicle to be out of alignment and premature tire wear."


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Eddie13 said:


> http://www.knowyourparts.com/technical-articles/diagnosing-and-replacing-chassis-ride-control-parts/
> "Worn ball joints upset the camber alignment making tires wear faster and causing steering pull."
> 
> https://www.yourmechanic.com/services/ball-joint-front-replacement
> ...



bla bla bla.

i have seen ball joints and tie rods completely break in half, and the tire smash the fender, many times. and the tires looked just fine.


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

Worn parts,and bad camber will both cause it. 
Bottom line: have an alignment shop look at it,to be sure.
I replaced the tie rod ends on my truck,and it drove great,didn't pull,or wander,but the outside edge of the tires(both) were wearing out ,quickly.
I took it to a shop,and the camber was off.Had them do an alignment,after buying new tires,and the problem was solved.
By the way,an easy test is to lay down a piece of cardboard(at least 2 ft long) in front of the tire. Make sure the tire is properly inflated,and wet the tire,and SLOWLY drive over the cardboard,and stop.
look at the pattern,carefully. If it looks heavier on the outer edge,the camber should be checked.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for advice and links. I don't drive aggressively. Rarely over 45 mph. It's a 20 year old daily driver. I figure the slop in the ball joint has messed up the camber. I'll replace it and get the front end. New tires too of course.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Problem my have been fixed already. A tire starts with uniform tread. If you had a previous issue and wore the outside of the tire sooner than the rest it will always have less tread than the rest of the tire. It doesn't grow back.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Your problem is severe toe in.

If the wheel is not straight with the road then the leading edge (which ever one that is) will actually get 'scrubbed' across the road. A severe toe out would cause the inside edge to wear faster. Severe toe is also hard on the wheel bearings. It causes the bearings to ride hard on the collars of the race as opposed to evenly centered in the base of the race. Worn ball joints could cause a bit of toe issue but it's mostly due to worn tie rod ends. If you have a serious toe problem it may not be too noticeable on smooth dry pavement. You may notice however that the steering wheel spokes not quite as even as they used to be when going straight. Severe toe will be most noticed on wet uneven pavement. As one wheel loses traction for an instant (as what usually happens on uneven pavement) the other wheel for that moment will want to steer the car towards its straight alignment. The car will feel like it is abruptly wandering.

Bad camber will cause wear too but not as badly and for different reasons. Bad camber will cause most of the NORMAL wear and tear to be done to one of the edges as opposed to evenly across the tread. But bad (side to side) camber will be most noticeable with pulling to one side. Worn ball joints are mostly to blame here.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lack of rotation.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Another video. I adjusted the tie rod and the car seems better. Alignment shop this week.https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-upload_owner&v=92J2DzJeNFg


----------

